# Full Tilt Speedways?



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Anybody here done much racing/playing on one of these tracks? Am thinking about getting a 5x12 made from him instead of messing with all of the plastic track parts to make one.

Thanx,
Ronnie


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Toolman
Although I rerely get to see Kevin I have had the true pleasure of racing on three FullTilt Raceways - I can assure you the quality is Unbelivable! Kevins' other pashionate interests, aside from HO Racing, are Family, Church, Cabinet making and Full Scale Hot Rods - What better combination for someone to be a Track Builder - WOW. 
He has a unique rail system with unbelivable tolerance within a few 1/1000 of an inch. The top surface is 'Formica' and works beautifully - Very smooth. He is always willing to do what ever owner request! Believe me for what he charges the tracks are Well worth the price. Without a doubt some of the BEST workmanship you will EVER see Bar None. 
Kevins work background is in electronics and is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to any problem you might ever have.
I too have a hand routed track which took me about three months to build in my spare time - Kevin builds one on about two to three weeks. My next track will probably be a FullTilt.
I can assure you - you will Never go back to the "Click-Click" of plastic track once you run on one Kevins Tracks.
Our hobby is LUCKY to have the likes of Kevin Shaw.
Ted


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx Ted, I'm getting ready to order a 5x12 from him in the next few days. We've talked several times over the phone and have about all the details worked out now.
The only thing I hate is having to go almost 600 miles to pick it up. But its still cheaper than having one that big shipped I suppose.

Ronnie


----------

